# just venting



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I took my favorite machine in to get cleaned/oiled etc. It is a Bernina, only 4 years old, but has sewn 135 dresses, 40 pairs of bloomers, 14 twin sized quilts, 2 queen sized quilts, 6 baby quilts, assorted baby clothes, 6 sets of curtains...and probably more but that is what comes off the top of my head.

Anyway....I decided it was time for a good, professional, cleaningso I took it to a licensed Bernina dealer. I got my machine back the day before yesterday, just tried to sew on it.........the bobbin winder is broken, and the spool holder is broken. They look fine, but when you push the bobbin winder over, nothing happens, and the knob feels loose. The thread holder just fell off after I started sewing. I KNOW they were not like that when I took it in. 

I am so upset..........I have called the place and left a nice message - not accusing or anything, just saying what I had found and how do we get it fixed. I sure hope they make good on it. It's my favorite machine. :Bawling:

I was all set to buy a new serger from them, and we talked about it at length. You better believe if they don't fix this they can kiss that thousand + dollars goodbye!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rocky - how terrible. And if you're the least bit like me, you know the sound of the machine when it's running properly. But for the bobbin and thread holder to be messed with - that sure is a shame. Be sure to let us know what the dealer does about it.


Angie


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks - I'll update you.

As I was sitting here grumbling about having to use another machine I realized how spoiled I am! I have 6 sewing machines, all of them work, and here I sit whining that I can't sew on my favorite one. Shame on me........so I am sewing my sons denim quilt on it with all my old leftover bobbins ..but I still want my Bernina fixed, LOL.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rocky - my aunt asked me last night in a family e-mail how many machines I had since I was talking about one freezing up and I just put it down and got a different one to sew on. I've 5 if you count the serger and the coverstitch machine, and 3 more if you count the 1/2 size and the 2 cheapy bobbin upper and lower 29.99 machines I got to try out.

The one that stopped, got some fancy lubricant and was working, but I got 10 inches of about 10 of the 12 stitch patterns in it and it locked up again. So it went back and the factory is sending a new one, since the iwas the last one the store had. No problems since it was pretty new. It's 3/4 size for carrying around.

But I know what you mean about favorite machines.

Angie


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Rocky, I am so sorry! I can only imagine what that would be like... to have a favorite machine down.

(Angie.. stop giggling!!)

what kind of serger are you looking at?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh what a bummer! Hopefully they'll make it right. I'm fortunate to have a really wonderful dealer, and I have all my machines serviced twice a year. Accidents happen, with luck they'll straighten it out.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

how many machines do you all have?

maybe I am falling behind? like the girl with the most sewing machines needs a bigger house? 

(Angie, stop giggling!)

Honestly CJ, I would be seething and standing in the shop the minute it opened with my machine.. most likely in tears.

I have wanted to take Ray White's sewing machine repair class.
http://www.whitesewingcenter.com/index.php while it isn't a class most are interested in, I did want to let others know there is an actual training class. If anyone wants one in their area contact Ray for details. I do not work for him, but gosh when you see a great thing....ya just got to let others know. There is also a machine repair group at yahoo if interested.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

The repairman called this morning. He said he lost his wife a few months back and his mind has not been right since. He is coming to my home when he gets off work to fix it (he is in his late 60's and my dh will be here ) YAY.

As for machines.....I have:

1898 Singer treadle (I sew on it for fun)

1950's industrial Pfaff 130 Dial a Stitch (great for repairing the tent and trampoline along with other stuff)

1970's Singer Golden Touch and Sew with all cams

A new mid-line Brother that I am using to teach my girls

A Brother embroidery sewing machine I bought just to see if I would actually use the embroidery part............still in the box a year later. Sigh. I really am going to get it out and use it.....soon....

A Bernina Patchwork Edition Activa 135S (my favorite!)

And I have a Pfaff Hobbylock 4 thread serger that is 15 years old. I am thinking of replacing it with a Bernina 5 thread.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I have the pfaff 130 ... her name is Holly Wood (found on the streets in Hollywood by a friend and given to me.. what else could she be named?)

I have a Singer T&S 750, I use it for the embroidery cams and chain stitch only

Is the bernina serger you are interested in, 5 thread do a cover hem? I have an old Elna L-5, 5 thread I rarely use doesn't do a cover hem. It does a 2 or 3 or 3 + 2 (chain stitch and 3 thread). I keep if for the chain stitch also. I have a thing for using a chain stitch for decorative purposes.

I have a couple of others but no embroidery machine.. just can't justify it. I want to try my hand at free motion embroidery.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

westbrook said:


> Is the bernina serger you are interested in, 5 thread do a cover hem?


yes, it does. And the biggest thing for me is that it is easier to thread.

Well, the man came out. He took the machine all apart, and said he had no idea what was wrong with it and he would have to take it to his shop where he has his testing equipment. If it is electrical, the warranty has already expired. If it is a circuit board it is still covered. I am praying for a circuit board. He offered to lend me a maching, LOL. He also said if it turned out he damaged it, he would fix it for free if it is not covered.

He also cleaned my serger for free while he was here - and told me that parts are no longer available and that my tension is slipping due to wear. YAY - now I can buy the new one without feeling guilty, right?????

I sewed an entire twin size denim quilt top last night using all my old bobbin bits - that was fun and now I have all empty bobbins. 

After he left I got out the cheap brother only to find the presser foot is missing........so now I have to get out the embroidery machine and use it, right?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have 3 machines. Honestly, if I had more room, I'd never trade any in, I'd just add more! Hehe


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

"trade in"? I think I am feeling faint!


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

I had a Brother that I bought at WalMart....all of the moving mechanical parts RUSTED within 2 years.....maybe cause I stored it in my laundry room (it isnt humid that we notice) and very infrequently used it....then customer service sucked.....

so I got a brand new machine that I LOVE....even though I dont sew much!!!

Rachel


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I never thought I'd be considered a collector, but I realize I'm at the spot where I don't review my 'inventory' within DH's ear shot!

I have an antique Westinghouse
an antique Singer, 1940s I think 
a Singer treadle (wired w/motor) that does work, sort of 
my original Kenmore from 1992 or so 
a Janome 8080 that is my primary machine 
a Juki 98TLQ on my quilt frame 
a Babylock Espree EM2 embroidery machine recently bought used from a friend. This needs work and I can't find a local dealer/repair shop 

And today I pick up a sewing machine from Freecycle...Lady posted that the bobbin seems to be stuck and she doesn't know much about sewing machines. Figured maybe that could be a 'real find' so I'll get it and see what it is. Maybe I'll get lucky, if not I'll see if my brother is still looking for a machine.

SHHHHH!!! Don't tell my DH!


----------

